# Samurai Jack in the NarutoVerse...?



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 20, 2011)

Wondering what ninja rank/power level would Samurai Jack be in?

Starting from Genin, Chunin, Jounin, Akatsuki, Kage etc. Who is the strongest opponent he can defeat and who stops him first...?

*Knowledge:* Jack knows full knowledge of his opponents abilities.
*Restrictions:* Genjutsu.
*Note: *For opponents who can summon, Jack has the option of entering the Giant Samurai Robot he used in one episode.


*Spoiler*: _Samurai Jack Feats_ 





Endless Mike said:


> Samurai Jack feats:
> 
> - He can jump hundreds of feet in the air, solo advanced robot armies, survive re - entry, deflect machine - gun fire with his sword, defeat gods and demons, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amari (Mar 20, 2011)

Narutoverse ain't doing shit to Samurai Jack.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 20, 2011)

Jack loses by default because he does not condone rape, especially if he will be the one doing the raping.

To answer your question, he's beyond anybody in that verse.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

Jack would annihilate them all. He would butcher and despoil them


----------



## Amari (Mar 20, 2011)

Samurai>Emo Ninjas anyday of the week.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2011)

I think a more interesting fight would be between the ones in ur sig (which is awesome)

Wargreymon or Love machine?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 20, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> I think a more interesting fight would be between the ones in ur sig (which is awesome)
> 
> Wargreymon or Love machine?



Haha, thanks.

I actually did do a battle thread of that last year, but no one posted...oh well....


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2011)

i guess cuz Love machine isn't on the list.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2011)

Jack only defeats those gods of Seth by summoning Ra. Same reason for Aku he has a sword that's anti-evil, yes he still had to be strong enough but that's the only reason he could hurt someone who was otherwise immune to him.

When did he do the second feat? He did'nt drop any water, the defeating bounty hunters part before water hit the ground is correct which I guess is a good feat of speed/striking power.

The power from his ancestors thing is DEM. Most of the other stuff would be fine if it was'nt for the fact some of those guys were unquantifiables like those bounty hunters or warrior souls.

Jack is a casual bullet timer, with good jumping, tactics and versatile skillset who can cut through steel casually. That's him in a nutshell. The rest of that post is correct but I think the gauntlet was not complete? Been a while.

EDIT There's some missing like giving a group of hunters who were so good Aku enlisted their aid a run for their money to a point they let him go as repayment for giving such a challenge. He also saw through the disquise of Aku as the old man who wanted the gauntlet and he had a moment with his evil self where their slashes were causing the forest to catch fire. He also beat an actual ninja at his game.

Not sure if him surviving atmospheric reentry is a high end feat or not but he did that once too if I recall.


----------



## Amari (Mar 20, 2011)

That and him falling from space, and coming out with quite a few cuts and bruises is real ballzy.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 20, 2011)

*@ Tranquil Fury*

Yeah, I wanted to generally discuss who Jack was capable of defeating in Naruto, havent seen an ep myself in ages...so dug up a feat list that was posted a while back. 

I was planning on going into/looking up specifics depending who was placed to take on Jack. 

Also people can add feats that they can remember as well. I'll edit the feats list to add them as the thread goes on. 

I'll add hes also extremely excellent in hand-to-hand combat. Aku once accused Jack that his only victories against him was due to Jacks sword, so Jack fought Aku hand-to-hand for a more "fair fight."

Jack humiliated Aku in his human/wrestler form.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 20, 2011)

playing Devil's advocate:

Based on those feats, Jack will do very well against mid-high tier Naturoverse characters such as the Kages, Gai, Itachi, Kisame, etc.. but will fall against the next tier- the bijuus, Pain and Madara, mostly because he can't tank their island/mountain/city busting attacks, and especially if they're all working together, I don't see him avoiding those.  I also don't see Jack as having a way to kill Madara (unless his sword has some feats against intangibles), though I'd bet his sword could destroy Edo Tensei fighters with its anti-evil properties....   

'Point is the Narutoverse working together won't lose this fight.  There's just too much for him to fight (thousands of fodder shinobi and zetsus) and there's too many attacks that can kill him (Bijuu/Deidara bombs, dimensional BFR, soul-fuck, Shinra/Chibaku Tensei, etc...).  I don't think I'm wrong about this.


----------



## Judas (Mar 20, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> Point is the Narutoverse working together won't lose this fight.  There's just too much for him to fight (thousands of fodder shinobi and zetsus) and there's too many attacks that can kill him (Bijuu/Deidara bombs, dimensional BFR, soul-fuck, Shinra/Chibaku Tensei, etc...).  I don't think I'm wrong about this.



He's not taking on the entire verse simaltaneously.


----------



## Amari (Mar 20, 2011)

> Based on those feats, Jack will do very well against mid-high tier Naturoverse characters such as the Kages, Gai, Itachi, Kisame, etc


Correct.


> .. but will fall against the next tier- the bijuus,


Most of which are fodder.

Killer Bee gets blitzed before he even thinks of turning into Hachibi.

Naruto has yet to completely control his Kyuubi Form.


> Pain and Madara, mostly because he can't tank their island/mountain/city busting attacks,


Jack fell from Space and survived.

He fell from a Mountain and survived.

Besides, he speedblitzes Pein before he even thinks about using his CT, CST, or ST.

He speedblitzes Madara before he even thinks about using his Teleport Technique.


> and especially if they're all working together, I don't see him avoiding those.


Jack defeated an entire army of robots in the first episode. 

He also managed to dodge a multitude of arrows, which easily decimated an army.


> I also don't see Jack as having a way to kill Madara


Once Madara attempts to attack Jack, Jack speedblitzes.


> (unless his sword has some feats against intangibles),


2 things wrong with this claim:


Madara can only become Intangible for a few minutes.


Madara loses his Intangibility once he switches from Defense to Offense.



> though I'd bet his sword could destroy Edo Tensei fighters with its anti-evil properties....


It's debatable.


> 'Point is the Narutoverse working together won't lose this fight.


You've obviously haven't watched Samurai Jack.

Watch episode 1.

Watch episode 7.

He defeated a group of bounty hunters, before the glass of water can even hit the ground.



> There's just too much for him to fight (thousands of fodder shinobi and zetsus)


Quality>Quantity.


> and there's too many attacks that can kill him (Bijuu/Deidara bombs, dimensional BFR, soul-fuck, Shinra/Chibaku Tensei, etc...).  I don't think I'm wrong about this.


Except that Jack is an expert Hand-to-Hand Combatant, an expert Swordsman, has a high amount of Durability, speed and strength, fell off a Mountain and survived, fell out of Space and survived, dodged a multitude of arrows which decimated an army with ease, etc.

Yes, you are very wrong about this.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 20, 2011)

I though Jack vs Naruto threads were banned?


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2011)

HumanWine said:


> I though Jack vs Naruto threads were banned?



No, any battles between the Holy Shounen trinity and Goku vs Superman. Mainly this. Others require common sense.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 20, 2011)

Just to clarify, Jack is not versing the whole Narutoverse at once.

Its basically 1 vs 1, till someone stops him.

Though he could probably handle plattons of fodder Ninja and Zetsu. lol


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 20, 2011)

From what I hear, the only thing stopping Jack from raping the shit out of Narutoverse are the ETZombies(I'm assuming some are immune to his sword's magic since not all of the people revived are evil.).


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 20, 2011)

People are still quoting that list I made several years ago which based on half - remembered knowledge from watching the show?


----------



## billy3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> From what I hear, the only thing stopping Jack from raping the shit out of Narutoverse are the ETZombies(I'm assuming some are immune to his sword's magic since not all of the people revived are evil.).



I suppose that would be debatable - it's the jutsu that's evil, the anti-evil sword would really be attacking and dispelling the ET jutsu, not the revived person.  However, either way it's just speculation on inter-verse mechanics.

Considering that the OP says Jack has knowledge of the Narutoverse, that means he knows ETZs need to be sealed, and I don't see anyone stopping him from getting his hands on some of that sealing apper towel rolls the nins have been using in the manga.


----------



## Yellow Line (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd say Jack wrecks most if not all of the naurtoverse.


----------



## Amari (Mar 20, 2011)

> From what I hear, the only thing stopping Jack from raping the shit out of Narutoverse are the ETZombies(I'm assuming some are immune to his sword's magic since not all of the people revived are evil.).


As long as the ETZombies are bound to the Impure World, they can regenerate any injuries they may have suffered at the hands of their enemies.

It's debatable whether this applies to Jack's sword magic or not.


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

Jack stops at Konan.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 20, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Jack stops at Konan.



Is this before or after he fights Pain?


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2011)

He might be able to beat Pain, definite speed edge, but he isn't hurting Konan


----------



## Shagia Frost (Mar 21, 2011)

*Samurai Jack fits in the Naruto verse*

Jack strongly exhibits the characteristics of a stoic hero. He is unfailingly polite and humble despite the completely alien nature of the futuristic world and never scoffs at or disparages the customs of the people he encounters (as unpleasant as they seem to him at times). Despite his almost hopeless situation, he does not bewail his destiny, instead exhibiting a strong amor fati. Jack consistently shows an uncommon moral strength of character by helping the poor and defenseless along the way, in one instance even helping talking dogs that worked for Aku, in another, releasing the souls of a family in a haunted mansion. Occasionally, he faces great physical pain, or has to forget his own goals in order to help someone in need.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 21, 2011)

TellurianSky said:


> Jack strongly exhibits the characteristics of a stoic hero. He is unfailingly polite and humble despite the completely alien nature of the futuristic world and never scoffs at or disparages the customs of the people he encounters (as unpleasant as they seem to him at times). Despite his almost hopeless situation, he does not bewail his destiny, instead exhibiting a strong amor fati. Jack consistently shows an uncommon moral strength of character by helping the poor and defenseless along the way, in one instance even helping talking dogs that worked for Aku, in another, releasing the souls of a family in a haunted mansion. Occasionally, he faces great physical pain, or has to forget his own goals in order to help someone in need.


and what does this have to do with the fight..........

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Mar 21, 2011)

Just saying how he can survive.

 he can survive there........Just


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 21, 2011)

I think he makes it to the bijuus. Otherwise, with his feats of casually cutting through futuristic metals and dodging bullets and very fast objects should make him easily able to defeat everyone except probably Konan, with whom it will probably be a stalemate.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 21, 2011)

He could take out most of the verse, but stops at the Bijuu.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I think he makes it to the bijuus. Otherwise, with his feats of casually cutting through futuristic metals and dodging bullets and very fast objects should make *him easily able to defeat everyone except probably Konan, with whom it will probably be a stalemate.*



There is no stalemate, Konan beats him.

Whether its due to thousands of sharp paper pieces.
Being wrapped up in tons of paper, unable to move choked to death.
Or several paper bomb explosions.

Jack would lose.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 21, 2011)

roguezan said:


> He could take out most of the verse, but stops at the Bijuu.



well if the raikage can cut off the 8 tails horn, jack might be able to cut off his head


----------



## billy3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There is no stalemate, Konan beats him.
> 
> Whether its due to thousands of sharp paper pieces.
> Being wrapped up in tons of paper, unable to move choked to death.
> ...



I dunno...  Jack's durability is nigh toon force


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

billy3 said:


> I dunno...  Jack's durability is nigh toon force



Toon force or not, even water can choke him to death. Eventually he will tire and Konan will do as she wishes.


----------



## Alita (Mar 21, 2011)

Kyuubi or hachibi solo.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

Alita54 said:


> Kyuubi or hachibi solo.



Who needs that when you have Konan.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 21, 2011)

jack rapes them all he is bullet timer and cut stuff naruto would never be able to cut and fast enough to beat people before water drop . He also fight 1000 of robots  and archer who shoot lots of   arrow fast and destroy a group of robots and jack doge them blind folded no one is beating him if he has knowledge  unless they blast him with nine tail or eight tail but that isn't happening because jack is fast.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

And what exactly is cutting Konan going to accomplish


----------



## Judas (Mar 21, 2011)

She has to activate Shikigami no Mai before becoming a paper logia.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> She has to activate Shikigami no Mai before becoming a paper logia.



When exactly was that?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking at the feats... this ain't fair. Samurai Jack would slaughter them all.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Looking at the feats... this ain't fair. Samurai Jack would slaughter them all.



Samurai Jack was just an awesome, action show. 

It helps that in the first episode you see him travelling all over the world training in all different types of martial arts, weaponry and skills.

Kung Fu with Monks, wrestling from Greeks, stick fighting from African tribes, archery from Robin Hood (lol), sailing from Vikings, horse riding combat from Mongols etc.



> There is no stalemate, Konan beats him.



Maybe he means that Konans paper is limited? She cant constantly drop paper bombs and will eventually run out of chakra too right?

Samurai Jack has high stamina, speed and jumping feats - it becomes a war of attrition...?


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> When exactly was that?



We see her activate that jutsu with the shown handseal.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

We also see Madara stab her with a pipe at the end of their fight.
Link removed

She will eventually run out of chakra even if we assume she can get it off; and her best bet to win is to surround Jack with explosives which is highly improbable when Jack has vastly superior speed, stamina feats that make everyone in Naruto look like old P.E. students, and full knowledge of her abilities.

He sweeps the Narutoverse.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> We also see Madara stab her with a pipe at the end of their fight.
> Link removed



Madara can warp reality itself by using Izanagi.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Madara can warp reality itself by using Izanagi.



The only reality warping involved with Izanagi is that it turns the death or injury of the user into an illusion at the cost of one Sharingan eye.


*EDIT*:How it functions is explained by Madara himself.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

What of Suigetsu?


----------



## Marth6789 (Mar 22, 2011)

So what exactly is Jacks speed? People say massively hypersonic like he actually has feats of doing that.

He isn't soloing the verse at all though.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 22, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> We see her activate that jutsu with the shown handseal.
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Please, that is a bad example. In the few fights we've seen of Konan, she's always in paper form.

Not once did she attack an enemy, without it being on.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 22, 2011)

Konan normally has her paper angel technique activated before she fights.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Please, that is a bad example. In the few fights we've seen of Konan, she's always in paper form.
> 
> Not once did she attack an enemy, without it being on.



Which is why she was stabbed and killed with a fucking pipe


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 22, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Which is why she was stabbed and killed with a fucking pipe



Nice fucking logic.

I guess you fucking miss the fact that prior to being stabbed, she 600 billion paper bomb Madara.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

DK complains a lot, but he's right here. She got stabbed because she was basically running on empty by that time. I haven't seen Jack in a long time so not gonna comment on which of the two would win.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Nice fucking logic.
> 
> I guess you fucking miss the fact that prior to being stabbed, she 600 billion paper bomb Madara.



Nice fucking comprehension.

That scan was posted to prove that her body isn't made up of paper 24/7.



Ben Grimm said:


> What of Suigetsu?



His, unlike Konan's, requires for him to simply will it. Although it's questionable as to how long he can maintain it without a source of water to keep him hydrated.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 22, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> So what exactly is Jacks speed? People say massively hypersonic like he actually has feats of doing that.
> 
> He isn't soloing the verse at all though.



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
jack rapes them all. Tell me one character that can even touching him.


----------



## Orion (Mar 22, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Konan normally has her paper angel technique activated before she fights.



Seems likely to me.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 22, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Nice fucking comprehension.
> 
> That scan was posted to prove that her body isn't made up of paper 24/7.
> 
> ...



No, it fucking prove that she needs to first run out of chakra for that to happen.

That only happen, because she had 600 billion paper bomb Madara, and she believed he was dead.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 22, 2011)

You think she powered all of those bombs with her personal chakra? They were prepared in advance


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

That doesn't explain why she was exhausted, Mike. Considering she's fought longer than that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 22, 2011)

Probably takes some chakra to send a signal to set them off


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

So much so that it'd drain her entirely?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> So much so that it'd drain her entirely?



Well, to be fair, there were 600 billion of them.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah but before that she'd need to make a lake of paper. I doubt if she doesn't resort to it that she'll run out any time soon. Just saying on the point of Konan's paper logia ability, the nly thing that'd net her the win would be that prep move though.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> No, it fucking prove that she needs to first run out of chakra for that to happen.
> 
> That only happen, because she had 600 billion paper bomb Madara, and she believed he was dead.



The purpose of that entire post was to prove that she is made of flesh and blood by default, and that she needs to activate the jutsu before attaining her paper form. In paper form it turns into a war of attrition that's still in Jack's favor.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 22, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> The purpose of that entire post was to prove that she is made of flesh and blood by default, and that she needs to activate the jutsu before attaining her paper form. In paper form it turns into a war of attrition that's still in Jack's favor.



Did you see what she did to Madara. She turned him into a mummy, she could always choke the shit out of Jack.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Did you see what she did to Madara. She turned him into a mummy, she could always choke the shit out of Jack.



Madara is no where near Jack's speed for that to ever happen.


----------

